# Téléchargement d'une vidéo mms wvm



## vampire1976 (14 Mai 2005)

Voilà j'ai réussi à avoir l'adresse de la vidéo de mon Amour mais je n'arrive pas à la voir dans windows média playeer, est-ce possible de la télécharger ?

Voici l'adresse si vous y arrivez... :

mms://stream5.ipercast.net/secure/m6.fr/ns3/20/8/20811b.wmv


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (14 Mai 2005)

Moi non plus ! Je présume, que soit l'adresse est fausse (un mms://, j'avais jamais vu ça). Soit c'est uniquement pour PC, plausible étant donné l'extension.


----------



## vampire1976 (15 Mai 2005)

en fait mon amour arrive à la lire sur PC....

Pfff et merde les incompatibilités !

Merci quand même 

mais heu mms tu avais jamais vu ça ?


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (15 Mai 2005)

Jamais effectivement...Y a ftp://, http://, https://, feed:// mais mms, je ne sais pas d'où ça sort.


----------



## vampire1976 (19 Mai 2005)

C'est quand même bizarre comme format ... 

Il marche sur PC en tout cas...


----------



## minime (19 Mai 2005)

C'est un protocole permettant de diffuser en streaming, MMS = Microsoft Media Streaming. En général ça marche pour les radios (mms://viptvr.yacast.fr/tvr_franceculture : _pomme + u_ et coller l'adresse dans Windows Media Player 9), mais les vidéos foirent la plupart du temps dans WMP9 sur Mac, peut-être à cause d'une histoire de codecs.


----------



## richard-deux (19 Mai 2005)

Avec VLC il est possible ces différents flux.
Mais sur cette vidéo, je n'y suis pas arrivé. :rose:


----------



## thierry_b (10 Juin 2005)

Oki,
mais quelqu'un connait un soft permettant de telecharger ces videos qui sont sur ces flux là?

Merci
A+


----------



## vampire1976 (11 Juin 2005)

Bien oui ce serais bien merci ^^


----------



## netgui (22 Avril 2006)

Je me greffe sur la conversation... est-il impossible de simplement lire un flux MMS sur mac? n'exsite t'il pas de logiciel tiers permettant de le faire? WMP plante, VLC m'indique ne pas avoir les bons codec alors que reste t'il?  Merci...


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Avril 2006)

netgui a dit:
			
		

> Je me greffe sur la conversation... est-il impossible de simplement lire un flux MMS sur mac? n'exsite t'il pas de logiciel tiers permettant de le faire? WMP plante, VLC m'indique ne pas avoir les bons codec alors que reste t'il?  Merci...


Le plug-in Flip4mac est censé le permettre. Quelqu'un peut-il confirmer ?


----------



## webenor (20 Août 2009)

3 ans après, flip4mac lit parfaitement les wmv embarqués sur les pages web.

Par contre, iGetter ou jDownloader ne veulent pas reconnaitre les adresses en mms://

solution de barbare: utiliser Gigaget via Parallels en mode cohérence...


----------

